# What type of jeans do you wear?



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I only ever wear straight or slim fitted jeans. I don't ever wear skinny jeans as they are too tight and uncomfortable on my thighs and I like to be able to move fluidly. 

What kind of jeans do you guys wear?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I didn't even know there were types . As I have been losing weight for ages, I have just bought jeans that roughly fit, cheap ones, cos they probably won't be usable for too long. My current jeans are way too big, and look stupid, but I cba getting replacements until I reach the final weight, no point.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I never liked skinny jeans but I started wearing a few recently + I got bought some by my mum, they have to be quite elasticated so they stretch a bit at least. I had to google to know what slimfit is and I have some like that, they seem better. I sometimes wore baggier ones as a teenager but they don't really work, and with most fits if they're too baggy they'll drag along the ground and get all ripped up anyway because nothing fits me. I still have this problem with one looser pair of trousers I have that I bought as a teenager. I always wear black coloured jeans or black trousers except this one pair of grey jeans I have.

OK are straight and slim fit the same thing? Also I clicked on bootcut which was recommended by Google. I don't understand the difference between most of these lol.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Old navy straight fit. They make a length that actually fits me. I like the rise is below the waist so the ***-bagging is at a minimum. They are also cotton/poly blend making them flexible. They don't cost nearly as much as other designer counterparts. The usual drawback being the waist never fits me, so I have to buy extra buttons to install an inch or so inside so they don't fall off my ***.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

straight leg and bootcut. i hate skinny jeans.....i really wish they did not dominate the pants section.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

i like skinny jeans


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Skinny and bootcut. I never used to like skinny jeans, but I've found a few that are pretty comfortable. Also I prefer wearing boots and certain ones look best with skinny jeans.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I only have 1 pair of jeans left. I don't like the material. 

What are the type of pants that are sort of like leggings but have pockets in front and back and a zipper? I like those. Much more comfortable than jeans.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Loose for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> What are the type of pants that are sort of like leggings but have pockets in front and back and a zipper? I like those. Much more comfortable than jeans.


I know what you mean. I have a few of those and definitely prefer them to jeans. Soo comfortable.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I have slightly loose straight jeans that I wear every day for comfort. I have skinny jeans in several colors that I wear with my nicer tops for going out.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Strictly skinny jeans, I'm one of those people lol. I just like how they look. They look good with all shoes and they are perfect for if you want to wear boots.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Only skinny jeans. Black skinny jeans. I own 3 pairs of the same type of jeans and they're the only jeans that i have been wearing for the past 4 or so years. They're a really stretchy material and are really comfortable. I love ankle boots and skinny jeans looks the best with that.

I used to only wear uncomfortable blue bootcut jeans up until i was like 15. Never again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea. I have one pair I usually wear. I bought them in the 90s I think. I think they're Carhartt but I honestly haven't even noticed. Last time I bought jeans was about a year ago and I was not pleased with the quality or the selection. The material many of the companies are using is highly inferior to what it used to be. The denim is often paper thin and does not feel like it would hold up to any kind of abuse whatsoever. Needless to say if I'm used to jeans that I'm still wearing after almost 20 years I'm going to notice a severe drop in quality on the newer ones. 

I bought a pair of Levis for about $20 and I don't like them. They were almost too tight when I bought them. I have since lost weight but they still look weird with loose fitting shirts and I don't like that. I like loose fitting shirts because I just do. That's what I have always worn and I won't change that just so I can buy a pair of crappy jeans that I don't like and aren't comfortable anyway.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Baggy jeans. Too tight looks more like tights on a woman, not manly at all.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I usually wear straight or bootcut jeans that are blue. I also have a few pairs of skinnys that are gray, khaki and black. I like how the skinny jeans look with high-top shoes. Usually I buy Arizonas from JCPenney. Most of my skinnys are Levis brand.

I don't wear jeans much any more, I find khakis and chinos to be more comfortable. I mostly only wear jeans on the weekend.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> Baggy jeans. Too tight looks more like tights on a woman, not manly at all.


 I don't know about looking womanly but they do look weird. I think it will be like the bellbottom thing. People will see pictures of themselves 20 years from now and wonder what they were thinking wearing pants where they have to walk stiff-legged because they have to fight to bend their knees.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I never liked skinny jeans but I started wearing a few recently + I got bought some by my mum, they have to be quite elasticated so they stretch a bit at least. I had to google to know what slimfit is and I have some like that, they seem better. I sometimes wore baggier ones as a teenager but they don't really work, and with most fits if they're too baggy they'll drag along the ground and get all ripped up anyway because nothing fits me. I still have this problem with one looser pair of trousers I have that I bought as a teenager. I always wear black coloured jeans or black trousers except this one pair of grey jeans I have.
> 
> OK are straight and slim fit the same thing? Also I clicked on bootcut which was recommended by Google. I don't understand the difference between most of these lol.


As a teenager i was kinda a hip hop kid and would wear baggy pants. I love elasticity in pants but never experienced it with jeans, but I wear Cargo pants which some are that way. One great thing about elasticity in pants is you don't need to wear a belt. Slim fit by definition are just tighter pants. This is the new age where everyone wears skintight pants and I don't like it. In the early 2000's people wore baggier pants, which was influenced by urban culture, like the kids in the ghetto wore baggier pants and clothes and it even effected all types of attire across the board. I love black color for clothes that is definitely in right now


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know about looking womanly but they do look weird. I think it will be like the bellbottom thing. People will see pictures of themselves 20 years from now and wonder what they were thinking wearing pants where they have to walk stiff-legged because they have to fight to bend their knees.


When see a man in tight jeans next to woman wearing tight clothing you kind of see they look alike.

Like this as one example -






or






Then compare it to this style of clothing back in the days -






or






Jeans when first made were never "tight". They were designed to be loose, tough, hard wearing work pants for workers in Mines, on farms, ww2 soldiers, etc -






or






Jeans were invented in the US.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I normally wear baggy jeans as no matter how many pairs of skinny fit I try they all slip down any how :/


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Skinny jeans, but not the super skin-tight kind. I prefer my skinny jeans to have a little bagginess/breathing room like these (mine fit like the pair in the middle):










I don't find any discomfort with them, but then again I generally buy them one waist size bigger.


----------



## January (Nov 16, 2016)

Skinny jeans (in a growing variety of colors, lately). I love how they fit and I think someone else already mentioned they're great for boots and look good with most other shoes, too.


----------



## tocopherylacetate (Jan 24, 2017)

capris


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Slim. 

I do have some baggier jeans that I wear, but I find them to be too restrictive. I don't like them too skinny either though.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing but relaxed fit, which I guess would be loose. I don't understand why anybody would wear anything tight.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Skinny. I have actually been wearing them for a long time, even in America when bootcut was still the fad.

But with skinny jeans or pants, not all body types look good in them. But I like them. And I see myself wearing them even when other new fads come back later on.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Logger or cargo...Though I only wear denim when I have too, lol.


----------



## ForcedHabit (Feb 16, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know about looking womanly but they do look weird. I think it will be like the bellbottom thing. People will see pictures of themselves 20 years from now and wonder what they were thinking wearing pants where they have to walk stiff-legged because they have to fight to bend their knees.


I don't think skinny jeans make a guy look feminine. They look clean, flattering, and stylish.

Bellbottoms and skinny jeans have been in and out of style for decades. Skinny jeans have lasted longer (more than a decade this time) than bellbottoms, and have trended more often. I believe bellbottoms were a thing just twice so far. And skinny jeans are more flexible now than in the past. Stiff denim isn't comfortable, and it makes people look bigger.

Currently fashion is more open, and many more styles are accepted.

Although people are open to wear various styles, it is wrong to insult (it seems like that person was implying guys who wear skinny jeans are less manly?) those who like a style you don't like. You don't have to wear a style, just respect other people's choices without insulting people.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Slim black jeans. I have like six pairs, two of which are very old and have that rugged, grungy look about them that I love.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know about looking womanly but they do look weird. I think it will be like the bellbottom thing. People will see pictures of themselves 20 years from now and wonder what they were thinking wearing pants where they have to walk stiff-legged because they have to fight to bend their knees.


I don't think they're that comfortable generally, unless they are more stretchy ones, and I prefer slim jeans that aren't skinny tbh yet most of my jeans are skinny now because people keep buying them for me for Christmas's etc and my others have fallen apart over the years and I can't be bothered with clothes shopping most of the time. My favourite pair of non skinny jeans got a gigantic hole in them recently though, they also had bleach stains on them from some time when I was cleaning something so I probably have to start buying some clothes before my wardrobe gets filled with clothes I didn't even choose....

Having said that I find them attractive on some guys depending on the shape of their legs, because it shows that off.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Skinny or "super" skinny jeans. 

A lot of people look at them and think they will be really uncomfortable and restricting but it's really not like that at all. Skinny jeans are made to be able to stretch. 

I also have long legs which helps them look good.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Them ones with the *** cut out of them


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> I didn't even know there were types . As I have been losing weight for ages, I have just bought jeans that roughly fit, cheap ones, cos they probably won't be usable for too long. My current jeans are way too big, and look stupid, but I cba getting replacements until I reach the final weight, no point.


Heh, idiot.

I changed my mind on these and got some skinny ones. Bit tight around the calf but not too bad. I probably prefer straight though.


----------



## pixiepirate (Feb 11, 2017)

i no longer wear jeans. so uncomfortable and heavy feeling. i have two pairs i keep for if i go hiking or something.
only skirts, dresses, and leggings for me


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Me?*

I prefer straight.

I don't like jeans that stick too close to me (skinny jeans) nor do I like baggy jeans.

I like a pair that will fit and that will slightly envelope my silhouette.

The best comfort and the best look, IMO, come with straight jeans.

I can't get along with baggy jeans or wide jeans. Skinny jeans wouldn't work for someone like me.

Anyway, that's my preference.

- T.R.G.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Valley said:


> i like skinny jeans


Not on guys. Ugghh.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I only own skinny jeans. Although I like the way bootcut jeans look on me, they don't seem to be in fashion anymore. I mostly see skinny jeans in stores.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I wear cargo pants with so many pockets trying to find stuff feels like a treasure hunt. Supposed to be huge, stretchable, best compromise between being naked and constricting blood flow... I hate tight stuff that just makes you look fat even when you're not by squeezing your flesh like a muffin. Even worse on obese people.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Slim fit, because I'm skinny as hell.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I hardly wear jeans but when I do they're skinny jeans


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Skinny or slim fit. Always with a tapered leg.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I usually wear slim fit or straight fit. But the jeans I've been being lately are skinny and I like them, especially with hi-tops.

I don't wear jeans all that often though. Mostly just when it cold or on the weekends.


----------



## KashMash Pete (Mar 18, 2017)

TryingMara said:


> Skinny and bootcut. I never used to like skinny jeans, but I've found a few that are pretty comfortable. Also I prefer wearing boots and certain ones look best with skinny jeans.


It seems like you found comfortable jeans but not comfortable Boots.lol:grin2:>.Just Kidding you would be amazing in a jeans.:laugh:


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been wearing almost nothing but skinny jeans since 9th grade. Unfortunately I've ripped most of the pairs I've had and even one of my current ones that I hoped would last longer tore at the knees. Now I just have three pairs, one not that skinny and a bit wider, and another that has flower patterns all over it. I'm probably going to be remembered for it - the kid that was pretty much never in any other pants except skinny jeans. lol The only problem I've really had with them is bending over to tie my shoes when my phone is in my pocket. It would often dig into my sides and kind of hurts. I also felt like the pockets were always too tight for fitting my phone properly.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Skinny jeans. Some are jeggings I think, though not sure what the difference is anymore.


----------



## Khajit (Mar 18, 2017)

Would tend to wear bootcuts when I was a teenager, now skinny jeans. Getting a bit bored of them now.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't, if I can avoid it. Jeans are dead to me, though I can tolerate jeans on other people. I feel like I'm the only person in the world with a strong, visceral aversion to denim.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I actually am not crazy about blue denim. It's basically the world's uniform. I only have one pair and I think I've worn them once. Prefer black jeans because they go with everything and have a bit more attitude.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Bootcut. I have a pair of skinny ones but... too tight, which puts me off that kind of jeans in general ><


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I dont see the big craze about jeans. I feel like theyre pointless and theyre uncomfortable.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

old school Levi 501's and a couple pairs of slimfits for going out. i like pants with meat on their bones as opposed to light-weight material that flops all over the place. they do take a while to become comfortable (usually about the time they start getting holes in them) but I still prefer them over others.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Love skinny, but bootcut is better on me technically. I'm pear shaped and very hippy so dressing "ideally" for my shape (as in balancing) I'd wear a flowy top with a bootcut. However, skinny still looks nice so why the hell not. Honestly, once I'm at goal I'll likely be in skirts and dresses pretty often. Girly girl to the max!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Carhartt Relaxed Fit Dark Stonewash (with tapered leg). Notably cheaper than Levi's + made with a denim that is notably thicker than Levi's. I wear Carhartt model B17 to be exact.

They make straight leg too, for those who aren't fat like me. I highly recommend Carhartt -- quality at a reasonable price.

Levi's is pricey garbage that just relies on their name.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I gave up on jeans years ago. The skinny ones don't suit me, and the baggy ones make me look fat on the bottom. I don't really find them that comfortable anyways.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

caveman8 said:


> Not on guys. Ugghh.


why not?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most of them are probably regular. I've always liked the look of bootcut on me though. I've spent too many years doing stuff like hill sprinting to wear skinny jeans.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I will wear skinny jeans till I die. If that flared jeans trend from the early 2000s comes back in fashion I will die.

I do want a pair of regular fit jeans, specifically boyfriend jeans. They look cute when cuffed with sneakers.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of loose jeans, but I almost never wear them anymore. Sweatpants are so much more comfortable.


----------

